# Nahihirapan ako mag paliwanag sayo



## MickyS

I've tried these myself and wonder if I am close to the right interpretation...


(1)  Nahihirapan ako mag paliwanag sayo.

I have difficulty explaining this to you.



(2)  Ano gagawin ko para maniwala ka sakin.

What do I do to make you believe me?



(3)  Alam ko mahal kita at hindi kita niloloko.

Know I love you and I'm not fooling (or joking with) you.



Thanks for the assistance.

MickyS


----------



## DotterKat

All your translations are essentially correct.
Just a few fine points:

(1)  Nahihirapan ako mag paliwanag sayo.

I find it difficult to explain (myself) to you.
(Your translation "I have difficulty explaining *this* to you" would strictly be "Nahihirapan akong ipaliwanag _*ito* _sa iyo").

(2)  Anong gagawin ko para maniwala ka sakin?

(Better written as: Ano ang _dapat _kong gawin para maniwala ka sa akin?)
What do I have to do/What should I do to make you believe me?

(3)  Alam ko na mahal kita at hindi kita *niloloko*.
I know (I am sure that) I love you and that I am not *deceiving *you.


----------



## MickyS

Maraming salamat!


----------

